# iPod s'arrête de lire la musique tout seul



## lorena (9 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour a tous
j'ai un iPod nano 6ème génération que j'utilise occasionnellement surtout l'été, donc il peut rester 8 mois sans fonctionner, et en ce moment pas moyen d'écouter de la musique plus de 1minute sans qu'il ne s'arrête, après moults recherches sur internet, je me tourne vers vous :
-batterie morte ?
- problème de casque?
inutile de vous dire que j'ai déjà testé plusieurs solutions comme nettoyage du trou qui sert à connecter le casque,: pas sale, mise à jour faite, essayé plusieurs casques, bref...rien n'y fait
dois-je passer par une restauration? (big problème pour moi compte tenu que j'ai une super biblio
dedans et que je ne voudrais pas tout perdre)
auriez vous une solution sympa ?


----------

